# tren ace, test prop, eq cycle advice



## Nick_Lgow (Dec 17, 2012)

I have ripblend containing 75mg test prop, 50mg tren ace, 50 mg masteron/per ml
and eq 250mg/ml and test 250/ml

This is first time running tren and wanting to put mass on but i have two ways to run this cycle in mind, with my previous cycles i tend to peak with my results after week 9 on a 16week cycle.

i have two ways in mind to run this cycle:
week 1-10 test 500/per week
Week 1-10 Eq 500/per week
week 10-20 Ripblend 2ml eod

Or

Week 1-14 Ripblend 1ml eod
week 1-20 eq 500mg/per week
Week 14-20 test 750mg/per week

just want to know which cycle would be better of in your lots mind for mass, because i cant decide which way to run it lol, they both seem tasty to me haha, hcg and nolva will be on hand


----------



## Nick_Lgow (Dec 17, 2012)

Correction**
i have two ways in mind to run this cycle:
week 1-10 test 500/per week
Week 1-20 Eq 500/per week
week 10-20 Ripblend 2ml eod

Or

Week 1-14 Ripblend 1ml eod
week 1-20 eq 500mg/per week
Week 14-20 test 750mg/per week


----------



## Tris10 (Dec 17, 2012)

Tren ED... 

That's all I have to say


----------



## jay_steel (Dec 17, 2012)

i would not add in more test.. Just keep the test from the blend and thats it. I would however get more tren...I plan on running my tren to test at a 2:1.. 600 tren and 300 test. I would love to run it at 900 and 300, but I am not that crazy... well I am but that will be for next time. EQ i don't see a reason for EQ really. I like to take EQ at 800-1000mg. That is when it REALLY shines. Or I will take low dose to help eat on drol, but you should have no issues eating with that stack.


----------



## s2h (Dec 17, 2012)

Pin the blend at 1cc ed and toss another 50mg of tren A on to it ed...that would get ya big...


----------



## longworthb (Dec 17, 2012)

100 Ed of ace for someone that hasn't ran tren is a horrible idea


----------



## longworthb (Dec 17, 2012)

The blend is a little heavy on the test side. For me high tren low test yields very good lean gains with far less sides.


----------



## Nick_Lgow (Dec 18, 2012)

jay_steel said:


> i would not add in more test.. Just keep the test from the blend and thats it. I would however get more tren...I plan on running my tren to test at a 2:1.. 600 tren and 300 test. I would love to run it at 900 and 300, but I am not that crazy... well I am but that will be for next time. EQ i don't see a reason for EQ really. I like to take EQ at 800-1000mg. That is when it REALLY shines. Or I will take low dose to help eat on drol, but you should have no issues eating with that stack.



thought id add more test for when i come off the rip to give that kick going. because dont want to run eq on its own. and i get good results with EQ, helps me alot at that dose!


----------



## Nick_Lgow (Dec 18, 2012)

Week 1-14 Ripblend 1ml eod
week 1-20 eq 500mg/per week
Week 14-20 test 750mg/per week

with this cycle, week 10-14 i intend on upping the ripblend dose to 1.5ml eod, pinning every two days, this would result in test at 100mg eod, 75mg trean ace eod....dont really want to do ed pinning, dont think i'll hack it.
the when i come of the ripblend (test/tren) going to continue with the eq + some test till week 20


----------



## Nick_Lgow (Dec 18, 2012)

.....btw i wanted to know which cycle layout looks better to run?
week 1-10 test 500/per week
Week 1-20 Eq 500/per week
week 10-20 Ripblend 2ml eod

Or

Week 1-14 Ripblend 1ml eod (week 10-14 up dose tp 1.5mg eod (test at 100mg eod, tren at 75mg eod)
week 1-20 eq 500mg/per week
Week 14-20 test 750mg/per week


----------



## jay_steel (Dec 18, 2012)

^ with your stack I assume this is not your first cycle, I would run more than 500 test. 750 is what I would do and Eq I would match it 750 as well. EQ to me really shines higher number. I would add more tren in period. I keep my tren at a 1:2 ratio. 300 test 600 tren. 

I would run the test eq first then go to the tren last, but wait 2 weeks after you tapper down to make sure your test is not high. I would also throw in dbol with the beginning for 6 weeks and then at week 14 throw in anavar or winstrol. for the last 6 weeks.


----------



## Nick_Lgow (Dec 19, 2012)

jay_steel said:


> ^ with your stack I assume this is not your first cycle, I would run more than 500 test. 750 is what I would do and Eq I would match it 750 as well. EQ to me really shines higher number. I would add more tren in period. I keep my tren at a 1:2 ratio. 300 test 600 tren.
> 
> I would run the test eq first then go to the tren last, but wait 2 weeks after you tapper down to make sure your test is not high. I would also throw in dbol with the beginning for 6 weeks and then at week 14 throw in anavar or winstrol. for the last 6 weeks.



ive decided this is the cycle im running:
week 1-10 = 100mg test, 75mg tren eod (every 2 days)
Week 1-20 = Eq 500mg ew (usually ive ran eq at 400mg per week and its given me good size  )
Week 10-20 = 500mg test each week

dbol im using week 1-4 and then week 10-14, 50mg ed

usually use test cyp with Eq, but duno if i should use Test E this time, any thoughts?


----------



## XYZ (Dec 19, 2012)

LMFAO at "ripblend"

Just use test and get your diet in order, the rest will follow.


----------



## Saney (Dec 19, 2012)

500mg EQ every week = Wasteful


----------



## jay_steel (Dec 19, 2012)

Nick_Lgow said:


> ive decided this is the cycle im running:
> week 1-10 = 100mg test, 75mg tren eod (every 2 days)
> Week 1-20 = Eq 500mg ew (usually ive ran eq at 400mg per week and its given me good size  )
> Week 10-20 = 500mg test each week
> ...



Test is to high and tren is to low...

50 test eod and 100 tren eod or 75 test  and 150 tren eod. 

If your going to run high test at least make it worth the wild and run a gram, but i hate high test with lower tren. I stick to what works for me and thats a 1:2 ratio of test and tren.


----------



## Nick_Lgow (Dec 20, 2012)

XYZ said:


> LMFAO at "ripblend"
> 
> Just use test and get your diet in order, the rest will follow.



sorry i dont see whats funny? and why would i use just test alone if ive done many stacks before, just wanted to dry sumat different to what i usually run


----------



## Nick_Lgow (Dec 20, 2012)

ive usually ran 400mg, and thats given me good results, so thinking 500mg will still do me good. my body seems to react pretty well to eq


----------



## Nick_Lgow (Dec 20, 2012)

jay_steel said:


> Test is to high and tren is to low...
> 
> 50 test eod and 100 tren eod or 75 test  and 150 tren eod.
> 
> If your going to run high test at least make it worth the wild and run a gram, but i hate high test with lower tren. I stick to what works for me and thats a 1:2 ratio of test and tren.



how come ya hate high trest low tren? any info would me much appreciated


----------



## ashoprep1 (Dec 20, 2012)

Alway more tren than test for me. Get more out of it this way.


----------

